
Searching for web innovation in rural America - davidw
http://malheurenterprise.com/editors-note-searching-for-web-innovation-in-rural-america/
======
davidw
Malheur County, Oregon has a population of about 30K people in 25,610 km2. It
is very rural but still needs good journalism about local events and politics.

